# Totally Worth It



## ShaneA

I agree, I have used these blades for years. They are worth the $, and hold an edge for a long time. Even though they are noticeably heavier than most blades I do reccomend a blade stiffener. I will also add forrest's sharpening services are top notch, the blades come back scary sharp. Nothing like a razor sharp saw blade.


----------



## helluvawreck

I agree with you; good tools are usually worth the price. Thanks for the review.


----------



## scarpenter002

Yes, once I got a WWII, I wondered how I could have ever have made it without one. Got my first one with Rockler reward dollars from Rockler rewards credit card. I was extremely sad when they shut that program down.


----------



## tenontim

I just bought my sixth blade about 3 months ago. I stand by them and their sharpening service. These blades are good for about a dozen sharpenings (15 if you don't wait too long between). They'll retip the entire blade for 80% of the cost of a new one, but I've been able to find them on sale somewhere cheaper. I have the standard and thin kerf blades and am happy with all of them.


----------



## saddletramp

What's that old saying, the greatest thing since sliced bread? Well, with the WWII thin kerf you could slice the bread yourself. ;^))))


----------



## vernonator

I will add a +1 to that, replaced the stock blade that came with my General Int'l saw with a WWII and OMG - it powered thru 8/4 hard maple like it was butter, and smooth as silk cut….I will never go back to anything else…..


----------



## MedicKen

If you want an even better blade…..Take a look at the Freud Fusion P410. It will cut circles around the Forrest


----------



## knotscott

Forrest suggests using the stiffeners, much like the oil change places suggest several additional services everytime I go in….mainly because it's profitable and it "might" help. It's typically not needed on a well tuned saw that has low runout, so I'd hold off on buying a stiffener unless there's an obvious runout issue with the saw or the blade.

Nice review…I remember my first experience with a WWII very well.


----------



## jbertelson

I use Forrest blades on my TS. But I have used Freud as well. Have a Freud on my RAS. I think I would wager that the Freud are better dollar value, but…......love my Forrest blade on the TS.

Think it is pretty close….............

Alaska Jim


----------



## mattg

I just love my WWII!!


----------



## RUINTUIT

I have two that I use on my craftsman contractor saw along with an Incra TS Fence System. What I couldn't afford in terms of Saw, I've made up with the Forrest WWII blade and fence. Still lust after a cablinet saw, but for now I can still power through 8/4 Jatoba (Brazilian Cherry - Very Hard) when I need to with what I have.

They do stay sharp a long time, and when gluing up edge grain cutting boards from the recycled pallet Jatoba the edge the Forrest puts on the wood requires zero sanding. It is amazing in my opinion and I'd buy more, but first I need to send my first one in for sharpening to see how that works.

Does anyone have experience with having Forrest sharpen them with the flat edge so kerf cuts in a box corner doing have the ears?


----------



## VillageCarver

While working at a Woodcraft store last year they had Frued demo day and gave 
all the employes a free Fusion table saw blade. I took it home and put it on my 
Delta contractors saw. It cross cut pretty good but for ripping it didn't perform well for me. 
It is also very heavy and made a stange vibration and gave me an uneasy feeling. 
I sold it for 50 bucks and when I can aford it will probably buy the Forest.


----------



## Bertha

Wait, Forrest blades are good? I jest, of course. Far better quality than my technique demands. Buth that's never stopped me before


----------



## jbertelson

I admit, I have 3 WWII blades, all the same. When one gets dull, the next new one in a row will come out and the old one will go to Forrest to get sharpened. The 3rd is a reserve in case of strange damage, etc.

On my RAS is a Freud Diablo 80 tooth. I just went down and crosscut a 2×4 and a piece of plywood, as a reality check, although I have been crosscutting all day. Then checked the numerous rips with my WWII on the TS I made today. Cutting mostly softwood and 3/4" ply on both saws. No burns. Smooth edges. I have not sanded any edges prior to gluing, did a lot of that today as well. For a crosscut, that Diablo is a winner. I love it. The WWII does everything it is supposed to do as well. Both saws are well tuned. I don't have any cheap blades in the shop, at least not in use.

Conclusion:

I don't know how I could do much better than the WWII's on the TS. Also, don't know how I could do any better on the RAS with the Freud. The performance is equal. But, of course, different functions. I think the TS blade is much more critical, because of the rip issues. I never smooth or sand any cut edges prior to gluing.

And the WWII cuts plywood as well, essentially a crosscut function, with no fuss. I like these blades and will buy the same blades next time. No sense in experimenting with my money, since I am getting good results.

A final disclaimer. I have been cutting with the RAS for 41 years, and the TS for 21 years, and the blades have improved dramatically, as have my results. This is not a comparison test, but just the opinion of a real world LJ amateur bloke, not making fine cabinetry, but trying to get there. I am sure there are better blades, but I am not gonna spend the money to find out.

........ain't this fun….......(-:


----------



## jbertelson

OK, since it is Saturday afternoon, and I'm finished in the shop with a bunch of clamps on a glueup. Into my cups. 2nd or is it 3rd glass of wine…....(-:

So let's mix it up…...the smoothest cuts I have seen are made by my modest priced Oshlun 8" dado set. Both the bottom and the sides are like glass. Don't know what's with that, but that set is a winner. I swear, those cuts are almost reflective…...(-:

Now that's a bargain. Perfect results. Modest price. Bought because of LJ reviews.

And I bought my WWII's because of LJ reviews like this one. The Freud Diablo I picked up before seeing any reviews, but they have been good.

.....and by the way, I am using a hotrodded Delta Contractor's saw (meaning new Vega fence, link belt, machined pulleys, 220V, WWII blade)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I'll try these soon. I'm seeing this reviewed blad at just under $100. (and the Freud around $75).

BTW for years I've always use 80 tooth blades on the miter saws. Usually Dewalt, Irwin or Freud (not Fusion) from HD or Lowe's.

So on the table saw, is it best to get the 40 Tooth all purpose ?

And is it better to get thin kerf for my 120 volt tablesaw (Ridgid R4512) ?

Thanks for the review. Good stuff.


----------



## jbertelson

Thin kerf are great for lower powered saws. I use thin kerf. Don't think there is any reason to use them on higher powered saws except to save a small amount of wood. The combo blades are probably best for the TS. FWW did a review in 2002 that the WWII clearly won. But I saw a more recent review somewhere, and Freud supposedly had a better blade. Can't find that review, however. If I run across it, I'll post it here.

Review techniques may vary, and durability is probably hard to test.

So I think the "best blade" will be a moving target. So when I find a good one, I stick with it.


----------



## knotscott

Jim - Here's a link to the Wood Mag review of 40T general purpose blades that I think you're referring to. What they noted is that the blades with a Hi-ATB grind like the Freud Fusion and Infinity Super General tend to do a better job in fine crosscuts and sheetgoods than the blades more standard ATB grind like the WWII, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Gold Medal, etc. These blades also have a dual side grind that essentially makes more edge contact with the wood and leaves a very highly polished edge, but as a result tend to be a bit less efficient at thick ripping than the standard ATB grinds. So while all these blades are 40T general purpose blades that are good at a wide range of tasks, there are some that excel in certain tasks more than the others. Which one of the top blades is truly best is more a matter of making the right selection for your particular needs than one clearly being superior in all aspects to the other….which is one reason I disagree that the Fusion will "cut circles around the WWII", as was stated earlier by another poster.

I've heard generally good reviews of the Oshlun dado as a solid value, but not all are getting quite the results you're getting….with a sample size of 1 set, sometimes we draw the best of the bunch, sometimes not… it is marketed as a good budget set and is likely more prone to some manufacturing variability between sets that the more expensive sets. Sounds like you got a great one!

David - "Best" is very subjective depending on your saw, the material, and your cutting needs. The premium 40T blades can be very good in a wide range of tasks and are convenient to leave in the saw, but if you truly want the cleanest cuts with the least tearout or the most efficient rips for a given application, you'll need to step up to the less convenient choice of task specific dedicated blades….Forrest's own 80T Hi-ATB Duraline (and others with a similar design) will certainly make cleaner fine crosscuts and ply cuts than their 40T WWII, but it'll require owning multiple blades that need to be changed for different applications. Your saw will spin a full kerf blade but will strain less with a good thin kerf blade, which will be most noticeable in thicker materials. My blog on picking saw blades has more detail on the subject.


----------



## jbertelson

*scott*
Sounds like you are into it, follow the stuff, and note that it is to some extent a function of usage, and also remember, where the brand is in its history. Unfortuantely, the brands are a moving target. And the utility is a function of what you use it for, the point you make. People will rave about a blade, but for the next guy, it ain't so good. For me, The WWII and my Freund Diablo do the trick. But not necessarily for the next guy.

Re the Oshlun, I am thinking again, exactly like you. Frankly, I was quite surprised, because others had less than great results. Luck is better than skill?.......at least on a one off where you get lucky. If you have been at this stuff for awhile, you realize, that brands change, usually skid, and go down. Seems to me Craftsman is picking up a bit, for instance. But it seems most else, is a downward spiral. I am not planning any Craftsman purchases of significance, because mostly they are not in my interest bracket.

Reviews need to be made over and over, so that we can detect the skids. Forrest seems pretty stable.

Scott, appreciate your expertise, and will have to review your blog. Thanks for finding the reference. I am just an amateur bloke, puttering along. We need people like you to keep us going the right direction.


----------



## knotscott

Very well said Jim! It's so true about the quality of a brand being a moving target, and it's very hard to know where they are in their cyclical history….is the quality ascending, declining, rebounding, or completely absent? That's one reason that I tend to not be overly brand loyal….I make them earn my purchase every time. Excellent point that I may use in future discussions if you don't mind.

Like you, I'm an amateur, but am "into it"! Your perspective on blades and brands is spot on IMO.


----------



## jbertelson

*Scott*
You certainly may use the point without attribution, because frankly, I have gleaned some of that attitude from other LJ's. But I have watched it happen during my time as a DIYer. When I bought my RAS new, 41 years ago, the Sears Craftsman products really had some quality. As I have noted, it went down, and it is creeping back up. When I bought my Delta Contractor's saw 20 years ago, I bought it at the local Fred Meyer, not noted as a purveyor of quality tools, it was just a sideline. They don't sell big power tools anymore. The blade is parallel to the miter track to this day, and has never been adjusted! I have an old Lufkin, folding rule made from wood and brass, and made in the USA. I used it yesterday, and it works and looks just like new.

We are seeing the rise of some brands, like Rigid, that have become extremely good value items, although that brand was for pipe wrenches onlly, 30 years ago or so. Those pipe wrenches are practically indestructible. There are some goto brands out there now, some of them only pushing very high quality items. We think of those items as being very expensive, but if you compare those prices with prices for average quality made in USA items from many years ago, and account for inflation, they are really not that expensive. We have been spoiled by what is almost absurdly cheap China made power tools. Those prices are not going to last, as the Chinese working gets paid higher and higher wages.

So, we need lots of reviews, buyer beware.


----------



## Shaka

I just bought one of these blades this year for my TS and will never use another ALL Purpose blade again. Hands down best all around TS blade.


----------



## Surfside

I agree and I don't have much to say. Nice review!


----------

